# Spotify Information Please



## Packerjohn (Feb 8, 2019)

I have a program called "Spotify" with my Windows 10.  I was wondering if anyone is using it.  Is it any good?  I have never tried to use it.  Have many LP records & CD so I have never really got into downloading music.  With so much LPs & CDs I will not live long enough to listen to what I have never mind downloading thousands of new songs.  What do you think?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2019)

I love spotify. I had it when I had Windows and still have it on my Mac....


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 26, 2019)

I subscribe to Google Music (soon to be YouTube Music) but Spotify is a great option to. You can pretty much listen to anything you want to. The free version does have commercials but they are not very obtrusive. With the paid version the commercials go away and you can download playlists, albums, songs, etc if you wish and the bit rate is higher. But you don't have to download any of the music to listen to it. It streams the music to you.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2019)

I have iHeartRadio radio. It Spotify anything like this?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2019)

Pappy said:


> I have iHeartRadio radio. It Spotify anything like this?



I don't know what iheartradio is Pappy, so I can't compare, but you can read here...

https://timtopham.com/spotify-vs-rdio-vs-iheartradio-the-best-music-streaming-services-guest-post/


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 26, 2019)

I have had Spotify for several years, and I really like it, too. I just have the free version, so I still have the commercials, just like you would have on Pandora. 
I have both Spotify and Pandora, and like them both.  I like Spotify because you can choose a playlist, and add as many songs to that list as you want, and have all of the different playlists that you want, too. 
I have one that is faster “exercise” music, and then one that is mostly easy-listening of my favorite songs. I don’t think that you actually download songs from Spotify, you just access them online and play them that way. 
With the free version, they only let you do a “shuffle”, where they choose the order the songs are played in, but I choos that anyway, so it is fine with me. 

Pandora is great because you can choose the type of music you want to hear, and then Pandora picks the selection for you, so you do not have an actual playlist, although you can “thumbs up” when you like a song and they play it more often, and “thumbs down” ones you don’t like and they take those off of your station. 
I would suggest trying the free version and see how you like it, of either Pandora or Spotify, and then the have paid subscriptions that are commercial-free if you want to go that route.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I don't know what iheartradio is Pappy, so I can't compare, but you can read here...
> 
> https://timtopham.com/spotify-vs-rdio-vs-iheartradio-the-best-music-streaming-services-guest-post/


----------

